# Solved: Hot Water Handle Hard to turn



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Anyone know of a trick I can do to my kitchen faucet? The hot water handle is very hard to turn. Do I need a new stem or can I put something in it to loosen it up?

Thanks

Silverado


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Usually,there is a stem seal just under the cap nut for the valve.
The cap nut may be too tight or the seal worn out.
If it is on a tub,you will need to turn off the main water valve.
If it is on a sink,you can usually turn the water off under the sink.
Remove the handle and the cap nut.
Pull the valve out and check the condition of the seal.
If it is bad,take the whole vavle part with you to a hardware
store and get some replacements.
Might as well change the stem and valve seals,they are cheap.
If the seal is ok,might try a drop of oil at the steam seal and make
sure not to over tighten the cap nut when you put it back together.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks, Hopefully It's a bad seal, but I have a life time warranty on this part on this particular faucet. I'll order a "stem" / "cartridge" today, lets hope all the seals are on it so all I have to do is put it in. I don't think I have to disturb the underneath of the counter top, I hope it doesn't twist and get loose.
Thanks again for your help
Silverado over and out


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

You will still need to turn the water off under the counter,
unless you want a flood,but you probably know that.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Also just in case something got into the water line that effects that hot water line your want to with someone else to help you out turn the water back on with the stem taken out but hold a cup or something upside over the hot water valve at the sink to keep water from going every where to just make sure anything in the line at the valve gets flushed out. Just takes a second and you don't need to open the valve under the sink but a little way and turn it back off right away.

Even now this may help if something is in the water line and got stuck at the valve.
Had this happen at dads in the bath on a new bath faucet after he got a new water heater. Solder got into the line and in then went into the bath. Plumber should of flushed the line better outside before letting the water into the house. Was very hard to get fixed but I got it.


----------

